# Monark Flow Cycle...not your everyday find.



## Bikermaniac (Apr 21, 2017)

Rare find.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=142356348570


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2017)

*Monark Flow Cycle Hawthorne 1930s Aluminum Bike Tool Box Seat Ann Arbor Deliver…*
*Seller information*
13mark (16161 )
99.8% Positive feedback
Time left:5d 12h Thursday, 5:01PM
Starting bid:
US $1,400.00
[ 0 bids ]
Enter US $1,400.00 or more 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Archived...


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 25, 2017)

Love the toolbox seat!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2017)

@ratrodz


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 26, 2017)

Seat looks like it was stored in King Kongs ass for the last 40 years.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Seat looks like it was stored in King Kongs ass for the last 40 years.



You're on a roll today


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 26, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Seat looks like it was stored in King Kongs ass for the last 40 years.



Half it's life... not bad.


----------

